# الصلاة مفتاح كل الابواب - القديس يعقوب السروجي



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2014)

*الصلاة تكشف حُجُب اللاهوت، بها يعرف الانسان سر الخفيات 
الصلاة مفتاح كل الابواب، بها يعرف الانسان كل الاسرار
الصلاة هي التي ترفع النفس لتكلم اللاهوت
الصلاة ترفع العقل ليفهم سر عظمة اللاهوت
الصلاة تعلمنا بسهولة أسرار اللاهوت
الصلاة تدخل الي عرش الله دون ان تمنعها القوات السمائية
لا ملاك بأجنحة أسرع منها
الصلاة تصعد للأعالي دون أن يحملها السيرافيم
تتردد في قلب الانسان فتدوي في اذن الله دون وسيط ليسمعها في عرض مسكنه الممجد
الصلاة تصعد الي حيث لا تستطيع الملائكة ان تصعد وتدخل لعرش لاهوته.

السيرافيم يخبئون وجوههم بأجنحتهم من أجل عظم لاهوته، لكن الصلاة تقف أمام عظمته دون أن تستر نفسها
لا يوجد من يقف في الطريق بينها وبين الله الذي يسمعها بسرور وفرح. 
الملائكة ترتعد أمامه والصفوف السمائية في اتضاع تقف بعيداً
بينما الصلاة تقف أمام الله تخبره عما تريد
الشاروبيم حاملي العرش لا يرون ما يحملون ولكن الصلاة تقف أمام الله وبحب تكلمه وبحب عظيم تدخل الي عرشه الممجد.

في حب ترتفع فوق الرتب السمائية
الشاروبيم يخافون أن يرفعوا أعينهم نحو عظمته اذ هم مربوطين بنير النار الإلهية
طغمات الملائكة النارية لا تقدر أن تقترب من الله الغير منظور لكنه هو الذي أعطي الصلاة سلطة أن تقترب اليه أكثر من الشاروبيم. 
الصلاة تكلم الله دون خوف أو خجل
فوق ربوات من الطغمات السمائية تطير دون عائق أو مانع من الملائكة لتسأل الله كل ما هو لائق ومناسب
وايضاً كل ما تريده، فلا تعود ترجع فارغة، اذ انها تسأل الله ذاته الذي يأمر ملائكته فتنفذ الملائكة ما طلبته الصلاة .​
منقول ......*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

الصلاة لله هي اتحاد الروح بالله وذوبانها في محضره وتفتح بيبان السماء لك ولطلباتك وهي ايضا شركة حقيقية لروحك مع روح لله لقدوس والصلاة تعبر عن حبك لله وتعرفك على مدى حب الله لك اللامتناهي فبالصلاة تقترب من عرش لله السماوي وتدخله والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (18 يوليو 2014)

سلام ونعمــة أستاذي صوت صارخ

أمام عمق معاني هذه الكلمات ينبغي أن نتوقف هنا بصمت ونتأمل هذ السطور...


الرب يبارك كل أعمالك وصلواتك،،
آمين
:new5:

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2014)

+سيمفونية الرب+ قال:


> سلام ونعمــة أستاذي صوت صارخ
> 
> أمام عمق معاني هذه الكلمات ينبغي أن نتوقف هنا بصمت ونتأمل هذ السطور...
> 
> ...


*
المسيح يبارك حياتك ويملأك من فيض نعمته​*


----------



## naguib samir (14 أكتوبر 2014)

Very goof


----------



## soso a (14 أكتوبر 2014)

كلام من دهب 

مشكوره لحضرتك 
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يونيو 2017)

*ممتعة جدا جدا جدا 
مذهلة جدا جدا جدا 
حصل لى فيض  سرور باطنى  من التأمل فى موضوع البوست 
اسبحك ياربي يسوع على هذه التعزية  التأؤوريا *​


----------



## عمادفاروق (23 يونيو 2020)

اطلب من  رب المجد أن يعلمنا لغة السماء


----------



## صبحى كرم (12 فبراير 2021)

ارجو الصلاه من اجل الأبواب احتفلت فى وجهى وحاسس أن الله تركني ولايهتم بى وصلت لحاله اليائس


----------



## mm4jesus (26 مارس 2022)

موضوع جميل بس انا مسلم سابق وتنصلات مند فتره ممكن تقولييي يانواع الصلولت الليي تريح النفس


----------



## زهرة القصر (18 أكتوبر 2022)

الصلاة هي صلة بين الأنسان و الله فقط
بها تتواصل مع الله سواء بالاسلام أو بالمسيحية


----------

